# Cupboard door



## tony (16 Mar 2021)

I want to fit a cupboard door that was hiding an integrated fridge , the fridge has died & the space is now going to be used as storage. It is an overlay door & 20mm thick . What type of hinges do you suggest I use. I have seen a small jig which is used for 18mm & 22mm thick materials . I'm confused as to which hinges & how to set them. Thanks Tony


----------



## Designer1 (16 Mar 2021)

Blum do some overlay hinges that are good, adjustment on them as well. Alastair Johnson does a video on all the types and their uses. Puts them on a display piece too, hopefully one of those will be ok.


----------



## Ollie78 (17 Mar 2021)

You don't really need a jig to set them for just one door. You need a forstner bit with short spike or you can do it with a router . Go on the Blum website there are charts with all the hinges and offsets.

Ollie


----------



## tony (17 Mar 2021)

Thanks folks


----------

